
NO to Needles - techengage
https://techengage.com/no-to-needles/
======
zenexer
This sounds pretty dubious to me. I'm fairly certain I read somewhere on the
CDC website that needleless injections aren't any less painful than needles,
and may even be more painful. If I recall correctly, the advantages are
reusability (no need to toss a needle after each injection) and portability
(no need to carry around a pile of needles). As a side effect, they may be
helpful to people who fear needles.

I did a quick search and couldn't find any authoritative sources claiming that
needleless injections hurt less.

